# Medicare advantage



## dragonflye (Dec 28, 2011)

New to billing/coding medicare and need info on medicare advantage. Any tips on LCDs, NCDs, HCCs are very helpful too.  

Thank you.


----------



## ajs (Dec 28, 2011)

dragonflye said:


> New to billing/coding medicare and need info on medicare advantage. Any tips on LCDs, NCDs, HCCs are very helpful too.
> 
> Thank you.



http://medbillingncoding.com/risk-adjustment-understanding-medicare-risk-adjustment-part-i

Medicare Advantage plans are managed care plans medicare patients can choose to use instead of traditional Medicare.  Many of them work the same as commercial insurance payers, and then there are the HCC and Risk Adjustment codes.  The above link will give you some information on how that works.


----------

